# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Stratfor'dan Türkiye yorumu!

## bozok

*Stratfor'dan Türkiye yorumu!*

*ABD'de yayımlanan istihbarat ve ekonomi dergisi Stratfor'dan ilginç Türkiye yorumları.*

*5.2.2009 / MİLLİYET*




ABD'de yayımlanan istihbarat ve ekonomi dergisi Stratfor'da, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan'ın Davos'taki çıkışının İsrail'i veya Yahudi halkını hedef almadığına dikkat çekildi ve Türkiye'nin bölgesinde gücünün uzun vadede artmasının kaçınılmaz olduğu belirtildi. 

Texas'ta 1996 yılında kurulan Stratfor özel istihbarat kuruluşunun dergisinde, derginin kurucusu *George Friedman* imzasıyla yer alan* “Erdoğan'ın üıkışı ve Türk Devletinin Geleceği”* başlıklı yazıda, Erdoğan'ın İsrail Cumhurbaşkanı şimon Peres'ten ziyade, Peres'e daha fazla süre tanımakla suçladığı moderatör Washington Post gazetesi köşe yazarı David Ignatius'a öfkelendiği kaydedildi. 


Başbakan Erdoğan'ın* “Hiçbir şekilde İsrail halkını, Cumhurbaşkanı Peres'i veya Musevi halkını hedef almadım”* dediği belirtilen yazıda, buna karşın uluslararası basının, Erdoğan'ın İsrail'in Gazze politikasını eleştirmesine ve salondan çıkmasına yoğunlaştığı ifade edildi. 


Derginin makalesinde, Türkiye ile İsrail'in çok yakın müttefikler olduğuna dikkat çekilerek,* “Bu ittifak göz önünde bulundurulursa, Gazze'de yaşanan son olaylar Erdoğan'ı zor bir duruma sokmuştur”* denildi. 


Türkiye'nin zorlu bir jeopolitik bölgede bulunduğu belirtilen makalede, bu konumda izlenebilecek iki yol bulunduğu, bunların* “laik soyutlanma politikası”* veya *“İslamcı enternasyonalizm”* olduğu görüşü dile getirildi. 

Yazıda, “laik soyutlanma politikası” olarak adlandırılan görüş hakkında, Soğuk Savaş sırasında Türkiye'nin kuzeyden gelen Sovyet tehdidine karşı ABD ve NATO ile ittifak yaptığı, Sovyetler'in de önce Mısır, ardından Suriye ve Irak gibi ülkeleri 1950 ve 1970'lerde etkisi altına aldığı anlatıldı. Mısır'ın 
Sovyet etkisi altına girmesiyle Türkiye'nin güney sınırının tehdit altına girdiği savunulan yazıda, Türkiye'nin İsrail ile ilişkisinin böylece doğduğu, iki ülkenin doğu Akdeniz'de ortak çıkarları paylaştığı kaydedildi. 


*“İslamcı enternasyonalizm”* konusunda ise yazıda, Türkiye'nin *“Müslüman güç”* olarak* ikinci bir bakış açısı*nın daha bulunduğu, bu bakış açısının ise İsrail ve ABD ile ilişkileri koparacağı ileri sürüldü. Yazıda, söz konusu ilişkilerin artık eskisi kadar önemli olmadığı, İsrail'in Türkiye'nin ulusal güvenliğinin vazgeçilmez parçası olarak görülmediği ve Türkiye'nin ABD'ye dayanmaktan kurtulduğu, ABD'nin ise Türkiye'ye daha fazla ihtiyaç duyduğu tezine yer verildi. 


Dergi, Türkiye'nin gücünü Müslümanları desteklemek üzere genişletebileceğini, Arnavutlar ve Boşnakları desteklerken Balkanlar'a girebileceğini, etkisini Arap rejimlerini şekillendirmek için güneye doğru uzatacağını ve Orta Asya ile zaten yakın bağlarının bulunduğunu kaydetti. 

Türkiye'nin en sonunda Kuzey Afrika'daki olayları etkileyen bir deniz gücüne de yoğunlaşabileceğini savunan dergi, bu* “yayılmacı vizyonu”* desteklemek için ordunun da güçlendirilmesinin gerektiği görüşünü dile getirdi. 


Stratfor, İslam dünyasında Endonezya, Pakistan, İran ve Mısır'ın yanı sıra kendi komşularının ötesinde nüfuzunu kullanabilecek beş ülkeden biri olan Türkiye'nin* dünyanın 17'inci büyük ekonomisi* olarak, Suudi Arabistan dahil diğer bütün Müslüman ülkelerden daha büyük bir gayri safi yurt içi hasılaya sahip olduğunu yazdı. 



*TüRKİYE'NİN GELECEğİ* 

*“Türkiye'nin derinden bölünmüş bir toplum olduğunu söylemenin doğru olmayacağı, tam tersine anlaşmazlıkları uzlaştırmayı öğrendiği”* ifade edilen yazıda, Başbakan Erdoğan'ın* “Türk siyasi yelpazesinin merkezini”* temsil ettiği belirtildi. 


Dergi, Erdoğan'ın üç gücü dengelemesi gerektiğini belirtirken, bu güçleri, *“sıkıntılara karşın sağlam ve sağlıklı kalan bir ekonomi, dış karışıklıklara aşırı derecede müdahil olmak istemeyen ve bunun özellikle de dinsel nedenlere bağlı olmasına karşı çıkan güçlü bir ordu ve Türkiye'yi İslam dünyasının bir parçası ve belki de lideri olarak görmek isteyen İslamcı hareket”* olarak saydı. 


*“Başbakanın aynı anda hem iş dünyasını, hem orduyu, hem de dindar kesimi memnun etmeye çalıştığını”* kaydeden Stratfor, *“Erdoğan, Gazze'ye saldırarak bu işi daha da zorlaştıran İsrail'e çok kızdı”* ifadesine yer verdi. 


Dergi, *“Davos'taki çıkışın İsrail ile kesin olarak yolları ayırmış görünmesine, ancak aynı zamanda gerçek bir kopma yaratmamasına imkan tanıdığını, böylece Başbakan Erdoğan'ın ince çizgisinde başarıyla yürüdüğünü”* belirtti. Bununla birlikte bölge daha karışık hale geldikçe ve Türkiye güçlendikçe, Türkiye üzerindeki jeopolitik baskının da artacağı ifade edilen makalede,* “Buna bir de yayılmacı ideolojiyi, bir Türk İslamcılığını ekleyin, bölgede hemen kuvvetli yeni bir güç ortaya çıkabilir”* denildi. 


*“Bu gücü sınırlayacak tek unsurun Rusya olduğu”* belirtilen yazıda, Rusya'nın Gürcistan'a boyun eğdirip kuvvetlerini tekrar Ermenistan'daki Türk sınırına getirmesi durumunda, Türkiye'nin politikalarını Rusya'yı dengeleyecek şekilde yeniden belirleyebileceği görüşü dile getirildi. Yazıda, Rusya'nın nasıl bir dönüş yaptığına bakılmaksızın, *“Türkiye'nin gücünün uzun vadede artmasının kaçınılmaz olduğu”* vurgulandı. 


...

----------

